# Bill Cosby sentencing this week



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2018)

Two part question:

Do you think he SHOULD go to prison?

Do you think he WILL go to prison?

My answer to both: Yes


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't think that he should  go to prison.  He's  too old.  His "crime"  wasn't that bad  compared to  the  a$$holes  who are running the streets today.

It's hard to tell what the court   will decide in his case.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes & yes!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 24, 2018)

How come some guy who steals a loaf of bread from the local 7-11, gets caught, and is in the slammer a couple of months later yet for the celebrity, politician, person of wealth it takes years to prosecute?  I know - -money buys lawyers and lawyers prolong cases but the system sucks when these selected folks can play it out for so long, even when some are obviously guilty.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2018)

DaveA said:


> How come some guy who steals a loaf of bread from the local 7-11, gets caught, and is in the slammer a couple of months later yet for the celebrity, politician, person of wealth it takes years to prosecute?  I know - -money buys lawyers and lawyers prolong cases but the system sucks when these selected folks can play it out for so long, even when some are obviously guilty.




Best discussed in a separate thread.

So what's your answer to the question about Cosby sentencing?


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm still so disappointed in Bill; I always loved and admired him.  I remember him scolding Eddie Murphy about using "language" in his standup comedy...oh, the irony.

I believe that if he is guilty, he should go to jail.

Don't know if he will.


----------



## dkay (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes he should go to prison

Yes he probably will go to prison if California has a mandatory minmum sentence for this crime. He may not get 20 to 30 years in prison but will probably serve at least the minimum and then be released with a GPS ankle bracelet or something for any remainder of his sentence and be labeled and registered as a sex offender.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Best discussed in a separate thread.
> 
> So what's your answer to the question about Cosby sentencing?


Sort of along the lines of my thread.  As much as I admired him for his acting ability, some good works along the way, and affable persona, I sadly wonder what's taken so long after the evidence was put before the court.  Truthfully, I lost track of the case a long while ago and was surprised that he hadn't been sentenced yet?


----------



## drifter (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes & No.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes and Yes for all the above reasons....


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Two part question:
> 
> Do you think he SHOULD go to prison?
> 
> Do you think he WILL go to prison?


After such a famous career, he’s already there, this world is his prison
So, no

And no, I doubt he will


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I don't think that he should  go to prison.  He's  too old.  His "crime"  wasn't that bad  compared to  the  a$$holes  who are running the streets today.
> 
> It's hard to tell what the court   will decide in his case.



Wow.  His crime wasn't that bad?  What if it had been you or one of your children that he'd drugged and raped?  Would you still think they weren't so bad?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2018)

dkay said:


> Yes he should go to prison
> 
> Yes he probably will go to prison if *California has a mandatory minimum sentence* for this crime. He may not get 20 to 30 years in prison but will probably serve at least the minimum and then be released with a GPS ankle bracelet or something for any remainder of his sentence and be labeled and registered as a sex offender.



For the record, Cosby was prosecuted in Pennsylvania for ****** assaults committed in his Philadelphia area home.  

I agree he should go to prison for his crimes, and I think it should be for a lengthy period.  If he weren't a celebrity he'd be behind bars already.


----------



## 911 (Sep 25, 2018)

I heard that he will receive 2-3 years, but appeals could hold up his immediate incarceration, if the judge allows him to remain free on bond until his appeals are exhausted, or if there are further allegations, or that he does something else stupid. I wouldn't bet my house on the sentencing being correct. No one knows for sure what the judge will hand down.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2018)

Drugging and raping should always carry a prison sentence... 

I don't know if he'll go to prison, the law seems to be very odd at times ... and I don't know that now at his age Prison would be the appropriate punishment much as I feel he should...  I think he'll end up with a big fine and  house arrest of some type.. , which with celebrities , particularly millionaire celebrities with big houses and lots of land and friends, can be little punishment at all...it's not like being locked up in a one bedroom condo, with no money or friends.....but it'll be interesting to see what the results will be..


----------



## Keesha (Sep 25, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Sort of along the lines of my thread.  As much as I admired him for his acting ability, some good works along the way, and affable persona, I sadly wonder what's taken so long after the evidence was put before the court.  Truthfully, I lost track of the case a long while ago and was surprised that he hadn't been sentenced yet?



So was that a yes or no?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 25, 2018)

Do I think he should go to prison?  Yes.  

And I get the spirit of your question, so this directed at you at all, Applecruncher.  But it irks me NO END that the possibility even exists that he might not go to prison.  If it were some nameless person, some non-celebrity who had drugged and raped women, I don't think anyone would even consider NOT sending that to prison.  But because he's who he is, there are plenty of folks who want to cut him some slack, give him the benefit of the doubt, take his age or celebrity or philanthropy or career or whatever into account and not send him there.  

Which answers the second question, no, sadly, I don't think he will end up in prison.


----------



## wasserball (Sep 25, 2018)

I rather spend my time enjoying life than concerning who and what went wrong.


----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2018)

so please a certain person isnt on hes jury saying no he should not  arrrgh))))))))))
of course he goes to prison like all the rest of the hidden pervs hiding behind there celeb status .....look at Harvey weinstien ''' is all these women wrong ''dont think so '
 so I hope he goes down big time ….


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 25, 2018)

IF the judge lets him stay out of prison while his appeal is pending, and IF the appeals process in PA takes anywhere near as long as it does here, he might very well not live to see the inside of a prison.

SO, should he go to prison -- yes; will he actually go -- I think it's a crapshoot.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2018)

Since I was not in the room when any of the allegations took place, I do not *know* what happened . Do I believe the women? Absolutely not ! Do i believe he & they engaged in sex...yes very likely they did.

If he [Cosby] offered them a pill, to help them relax!! That right there is a bright *red* flag. IMO what ever happened after that, they [the women] were a *willing* participant in. 

If a[host] offers a person a drink, beer, wine, whisky....anything . It is the responsibility of that person to know how they can deal with the influence of that drink or anything. If a host offers that person a pill?...again that is a huge *red* flag . Why in the world would any *rational, responsible* person ever take that pill?

If a person[particularly] a female, meets an influential person [a male] in a lounge, party, wherever ....and that influential person says....let's go up to my room and discuss what you have on your mind....more *red* flag. That is not the same as saying , well let's meet at my office tomorrow & we'll discuss it .

These women, were so anxious to perhaps further their careers by using the influence Cosby had, and might perhaps use for them & their goals....they were indeed willing to do whatever to get it. Then, when that influence did not pan out, and their careers did not flourish ?.....it was all sour grapes from there....and they carried that 'grudge' for decades to come. Only to raise the issue again for $$ when it finally became obvious that they were never going to be a star.

This is all just a spin-off of the old Hollywood casting couch that has been known of since forever.....Any woman gullible enough to let herself be led to it....I hold no sympathy for.

I hope he walks away free as a bird.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2018)

Way to blame the victims, RGP.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2018)

Should he be found Guilty ~Yes
Should he go to Prison ~Yes


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, looks like he's going to prison.    3-10 years.    (And note to Bill:   nice try on the "poor old blind guy" schtick.  ld


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 25, 2018)

May he rot in jail.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

Good!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

AP Associated Press
Bill Cosby is declared 'sexually violent predator'
1 hr ago


NORRISTOWN, Pa. — A judge declared Bill Cosby a "sexually violent predator" on Tuesday as a first step toward sentencing the 81-year-old comedian for drugging and sexually assaulting a woman over a decade ago.
The classification means that Cosby must undergo monthly counseling for the rest of his life and report quarterly to authorities. His name will appear on a sex-offender registry sent to neighbors, schools and victims.
Montgomery County Judge Steven O'Neill made the decision as he prepared to sentence Cosby for violating Temple University women's basketball administrator Andrea Constand at his suburban Philadelphia estate in 2004.
The comic once known as America's Dad for his role as wise and understanding Dr. Cliff Huxtable on "The Cosby Show" in the 1980s faced anywhere from probation to 10 years in prison after being convicted in April in the first celebrity trial of the #MeToo era.
*Prosecutors asked for five to 10 years behind bars. The defense requested house arrest, saying Cosby is too old and helpless to do time in prison. He is legally blind.*
Cosby's lawyers had fought the "sexually violent predator" designation, arguing that Pennsylvania's sex-offender law is unconstitutional and that he is no threat to the public at his age. But O'Neill said prosecutors had met their burden of proof by "clear and convincing" evidence.
When the ruling came down, a woman in courtroom shot her fist into the air and whispered, "Yessss!"
Meanwhile, Constand said in a statement submitted to the court and released Tuesday that she has had to cope with years of anxiety and self-doubt that have left her "stuck in a holding pattern."
Constand, 45, said her training as a professional basketball player had led her to think she could handle anything, but "life as I knew it" ended on the night that Cosby knocked her out with pills and violated her.
Constand said she now lives alone with her two dogs and has trouble trusting people.
"When the ****** assault happened, I was a young woman brimming with confidence and looking forward to a future bright with possibilities," she wrote in her five-page statement.
"Now, almost 15 years later, I'm a middle-aged woman who's been stuck in a holding pattern for most of her adult life, unable to heal fully or to move forward."
She also wrote: "We may never know the full extent of his double life as a ****** predator but his decades-long reign of terror as a serial rapist is over."
In the years since Constand first went to authorities in 2005, more than 60 women have accused Cosby of ****** misconduct, though none of those claims have led to criminal charges.
The judge ruled on Cosby's sex-offender status after a defense psychologist, Timothy Foley, testified that *the chances of the comedian committing another sex offense are "extraordinarily low" because he is old, legally blind and needs help getting around.*
On Monday, a psychologist for the state testified that Cosby appears to have a mental disorder that gives him an uncontrollable urge to assault women.
Cosby was smiling and joking with his spokesman and sheriff's deputies as he settled into the courtroom Tuesday. On Day 1 of the sentencing, the comic laughed at times as the psychologist on the stand for the state portrayed him as a ****** predator with signs of a mental disorder.
Cameras were not allowed in the courtroom; they are generally banned in Pennsylvania.
Cosby spokesman Andrew Wyatt said the former TV star planned to remain silent when given the opportunity to address the court. Cosby did not testify at either of his two trials.
The proceedings took place as another extraordinary #MeToo drama continued to unfold on Capitol Hill, where Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh faces allegations of ****** misconduct from more than three decades ago.
The AP does not typically identify people who say they are victims of ****** assault unless they come forward publicly, which Constand and other accusers have done.
Cosby became the first black actor to star in a prime-time TV show, "I Spy," in 1965. He remained a Hollywood A-lister for much of the next half-century.

Associated Press writer Claudia Lauer contributed to this report.

(Still no mention of jail time...And what do they mean the chances of the comedian committing another sex offense are "extraordinarily low" because he is old, legally blind and needs help getting around.....that's BS....he'll find a way to continue maybe with his caretakers now that are not disabled like him, hmmm.....food for thought.)


----------



## gennie (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes he should be jailed but for a guy like Cosby, the publicity and loss of prestige probably hurts more than incarceration will or would.  In prison he would have been (or will be)  treated like a hero.  Considering his age, house arrest with an ankle bracelet would have been enough.


----------



## IKE (Sep 25, 2018)

No doubt that he needed to be punished for what he did but I honestly thought that he'd somehow get off with just a ankle monitoring bracelet for 'X' years but I was wrong.......he was sentenced to a minimum of 3 and a maximum of 10 in prison.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

I just saw...Cosby sentenced to 3 to 10 yrs.
No bail, he was taken into custody immediately.

:clap:

(saw a pic of him smiling... obviously an act)


----------



## 911 (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like 3-10 for the Coz. NO bail while he goes through the game of appeals, unless the appeals court allows it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

Just saw this on the news....no bail set was good judgement....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

911 said:


> Looks like 3-10 for the Coz. NO bail while he goes through the game of appeals, unless the appeals court allows it.



 I've seen some people complaining that he'll be sent to a resort facility.
911 - you're in Pennsylvania.  Do you know of any prison where YOU would want to spend one day/night?

Just heard Cosby will go to same prison as Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Way to blame the victims, RGP.




   There were no victims, only willing participants.......


----------



## terry123 (Sep 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I don't think that he should  go to prison.  He's  too old.  His "crime"  wasn't that bad  compared to  the  a$$holes  who are running the streets today.
> 
> It's hard to tell what the court   will decide in his case.


  Crime wasn't that bad????Drugging and raping lots of women!!!!! Yes to both questions.  He was taken immediately to prison as he should be !!!


----------



## 911 (Sep 25, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I've seen some people complaining that he'll be sent to a resort facility.
> 911 - you're in Pennsylvania.  Do you know of any prison where YOU would want to spend one day/night?
> 
> Just heard Cosby will go to same prison as Jerry Sandusky.



Well, if he went to Somerset, which is a medium security prison, he will be OK. Bill is in his 80’s, so he’s no threat to anyone and I doubt if he will be messed with, but in prison, no one ever knows what to expect. 

If I was going to be sent to prison here in PA, I would prefer the Federal prison at Alleneood, which has three sections; maximum security, medium and low. I would prefer to go to the low security section. It’s mostly white collar criminals. They have tennis courts and a short golf course on campus, plus other goodies. If not there, then the state prison at Lackawanna. 

Personally, I have escorted three prisoners to Greene Prison and sat their butts on death row. The one fellow escaped a few weeks later, but was quickly apprehended. The last prisoner that I took there was a fellow named Kevin Dowling. He killed a lady that he tried to rape, but was scared off by the UPS driver inside her art shop before he was able to complete the act. She had no idea who the man was, but she recognized his voice when she went to pay for his gas. So, he was picked up and jailed, but made bail. The day before he was to appear in court, he went back to the art store and killed her.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes, he deserves to go to Prison...He probably won't be there for the whole 3 years....If he lives...!!!!!  

I never liked the guy and never watched his show....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

*Bill Cosby*  will be facing his pudding-peddling past this week in the slammer,  'cause he's being served the custard dessert as part of his first meal  behind bars ... TMZ has learned.
 Sources at Montgomery County Correctional Facility -- where Cosby is  being held before he eventually gets transferred to prison -- tell us  inmates will be eating good Tuesday night with a nice helping of a  chicken patty with gravy, mixed veggies, mashed potatoes, iced tea mix  ... and, of course, vanilla pudding for dessert.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/09/25/bill-cosby-first-meal-montgomery-county-jail-pudding-dessert/


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2018)

Hope he enjoys the strip and body cavity searches.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> So was that a yes or no?



I hope you're kidding.  Considering what he was found guilty of - - -finally - - - I have no sympathy for him whatsoever.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2018)

Well;   Since  StarSong  involved  MY  Children,  I'll  have to change  my  mind.

TAKE  THE BASTARD  UP TO THE  TOWER  OF  LONDON  AND LET  THEM  DO THEIR THING  WITH HIM !!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2018)

The judge called him a "sexually violent predator" which rings a warning bell in my head.
What was it that he wanted to do that he needed the women to be incapable of resisting?
 Consider it a rhetorical question. I do not really wish to know the answer.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *Bill Cosby*  will be facing his pudding-peddling past this week in the slammer,  'cause he's being served the custard dessert as part of his first meal  behind bars ... TMZ has learned.
> Sources at Montgomery County Correctional Facility -- where Cosby is  being held before he eventually gets transferred to prison -- tell us  inmates will be eating good Tuesday night with a nice helping of a  chicken patty with gravy, mixed veggies, mashed potatoes, iced tea mix  ... and, of course, vanilla pudding for dessert.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/09/25/bill-cosby-first-meal-montgomery-county-jail-pudding-dessert/



Oh he'll get special treatment...his family will make sure of that.....money talks....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2018)

I think it's ironic that a black male is being sent to prison for  ****** assaults on mostly white women; but will his wealth and popularity keep him from serving only a "token" sentence? Will he be out by Xmas?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think it's ironic that a black male is being sent to prison for  ****** assaults on mostly white women; but will his wealth and popularity keep him from serving only a "token" sentence? Will he be out by Xmas?



I don't understand your racial insinuation. What is your point?
No, he will not be out by Christmas of this year, or next year, or the year after that...unless his conviction is overturned.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Way to blame the victims, RGP.


Exactly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I don't understand your racial insinuation. What is your point?
> No, he will not be out by Christmas of this year, or next year, or the year after that...unless his conviction is overturned.



I don't understand it either.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I just saw...Cosby sentenced to 3 to 10 yrs.
> No bail, he was taken into custody immediately.
> 
> :clap:
> ...



 Well I sure blew that one, on both counts

Guess I’m too swayed by what I thought wunna my heroes was

...still not over it


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2018)

So, by Rgp’s reasoning, I was not a victim of ****** assault, but a willing participant when I accepted the invitation my trusted Professor/mentor extended to me re a friendly celebratory meal and discussion of completion of my thesis? His wife supposedly was only out shopping, expected back any moment. I found out later she was out of town. He caught me by 

surprise, overpowered me, and raped me several times. He was 6’4, I am 5’2”. Told me flat out he had planned this for weeks, if I said a word to anyone, I would be blacklisted. He was the chair of the psychology dept in Canada’s most exclusive university. Hugely respected. My career would have been trashed before it even began. I kept quiet.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Exactly.




 There were no victims....only willing participants .  They [the women] were looking / hoping  to gain from his influence. They were all adults, and willing to do 'whatever' to get it....it just did not go as they had hoped. 

 It's funny that so,so many women before the me-too movement willingly looked past the Bill Clinton accusations by so many women, Paula Jones,Kathleen Willey, and of course Monica , and supported him openly. Even being instrumental in his second election win. It was said at the time that something like 43% of women voted for him. 

But now, fast forward 25 +/- years, and any man that ever caressed a woman's booty is the scourge of the earth.....without proof I might add.


----------



## rgp (Sep 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> So, by Rgp’s reasoning, I was not a victim of ****** assault, but a willing participant when I accepted the invitation my trusted Professor/mentor extended to me re a friendly celebratory meal and discussion of completion of my thesis? His wife supposedly was only out shopping, expected back any moment. I found out later she was out of town. He caught me by
> 
> surprise, overpowered me, and raped me several times. He was 6’4, I am 5’2”. Told me flat out he had planned this for weeks, if I said a word to anyone, I would be blacklisted. He was the chair of the psychology dept in Canada’s most exclusive university. Hugely respected. My career would have been trashed before it even began. I kept quiet.



Apples & Oranges...

   Nice try at dodging the issue......Not one of his accusers said he 'overpowered' them. They all admitted going somewhere 'private' willingly , and accepting the beverage / mood relaxer he offered in each case.......


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2018)

rgp said:


> There were no victims....only willing participants .  They [the women] were looking / hoping  to gain from his influence. They were all adults, and willing to do 'whatever' to get it....it just did not go as they had hoped.
> 
> It's funny that so,so many women before the me-too movement willingly looked past the Bill Clinton accusations by so many women, Paula Jones,Kathleen Willey, and of course Monica , and supported him openly. Even being instrumental in his second election win. It was said at the time that something like 43% of women voted for him.
> 
> But now, fast forward 25 +/- years, and any man that ever caressed a woman's booty is the scourge of the earth.....without proof I might add.



It saddens me you feel that way. By  your yardstick, I am also tainted by the “hoping to gain from his influence” premise. Contrary to your opinion, the huge majority of women are not as you describe. One in six women are sexually assaulted, two thirds of these assaults are never reported. Views such as you have expressed clearly illustrate why so many of us fear coming forward. I look forward to a day when women are not put on trial for our own ****** assaults.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2018)

rgp said:


> Apples & Oranges...
> 
> Nice try at dodging the issue......Not one of his accusers said he 'overpowered' them. They all admitted going somewhere 'private' willingly , and accepting the beverage / mood relaxer he offered in each case.......


Excuse me, and do not patronise me. Drugging someone with something that renders them incapacitated and then sexually assaulting them is overpowering them. Quaaludes are a lot more than just a gentle relaxer. Cosby stored oodles of them, admitted to doing so. It is clear you seem to have some negative opinions regarding women. Have a nice day. By the way, I accepted the celebratory cocktails my mentor offered me.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

Just a reminder:
This thread is about the Bill Cosby SENTENCE.

The rgp bait/bicker fest and the rape analysis and details of personal ****** assaults should be in a separate thread or PM/email.

Consider having some respect for members who want to read and comment about the TOPIC.

Thanks


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2018)

applecruncher said:
			
		

> ...No, he will not be out by Christmas of this year, or next year, or the year after that...unless his conviction is overturned.


He must serve 80% of his 3 year sentence before he can qualify for parole. 
At least that's what they said on the news.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2018)

Lara said:


> He must serve 80% of his 3 year sentence before he can qualify for parole.
> At least that's what they said on the news.



Yes, that's correct.  And an appeal takes quite a while.


----------



## toffee (Sep 26, 2018)

its a wonder he didnt hire a blind dog to court ----grrrrr - give him a mark for the white stick -- not america's dad now are we bill !!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2018)

News report this morning said Cosby must serve a minimum of 3 yrs.
Not sure but I assume that's because his actual sentence was "3 to 10 years".

Just a bit of information...for a federal crime there is no parole; if someone is sentenced to 20 yrs they must serve the full 20 years.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2018)

AC - although I am interested in your original topic about Bill Cosby (which has been answered pretty thoroughly), I'm far more concerned about people with attitudes similar to RGP's.  Blaming the victim is an age-old deflection of responsibility.  It is unlikely that RGP will move forward in his views but perhaps others will as a result of our discussions.  

Maybe it's just me, but I don't understand why it's such a big deal to stay on topic.  Conversations meander and evolve in real life.  Why is it problematic for them to do so in a forum?  This is a sincere question, and please forgive me if bringing it up feels like a hijack.  I'm not doing a PM on it because I believe others have the same questions and concerns.


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Just a reminder:
> This thread is about the Bill Cosby SENTENCE.
> 
> The rgp bait/bicker fest and the rape analysis and details of personal ****** assaults should be in a separate thread or PM/email.
> ...




 So the thread police speaks once again.........


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2018)

In all the recent pictures of him, he looks sort of "out of it."  Not disturbed, contrite, worried, or anything else like that. Is he putting on a "who cares?" kind of front, or does he have dementia?


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Excuse me, and do not patronise me. Drugging someone with something that renders them incapacitated and then sexually assaulting them is overpowering them. Quaaludes are a lot more than just a gentle relaxer. Cosby stored oodles of them, admitted to doing so. It is clear you seem to have some negative opinions regarding women. Have a nice day. By the way, I accepted the celebratory cocktails my mentor offered me.




  "It is clear you seem to have some negative opinions regarding women. "

   Some yes......And you have NONE regarding men?

   As for..."Drugging someone with something that renders them incapacitated and then sexually assaulting them is overpowering them. Quaaludes are a lot more than just a gentle relaxer. Cosby stored oodles of them, admitted to doing so. "

Were you there?...did you witness him forcibly drugging them?

  The women clearly share responsibility here.......they took a drug ......that you yourself state is much more than a social drink.....Why did they do that ?...to play along and see where it lead. Or they were all just ignorant.


----------



## Elsie (Sep 26, 2018)

It's not just you, StarSong.  I see no harm in meandering around the Cosby sentence issue, especially when one speaks of their own nightmare "Cosby-like caused" experience.


----------



## 911 (Sep 26, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> News report this morning said Cosby must serve a minimum of 3 yrs.
> Not sure but I assume that's because his actual sentence was "3 to 10 years".
> 
> Just a bit of information...for a federal crime there is no parole; if someone is sentenced to 20 yrs they must serve the full 20 years.



In PA, a convicted defendant must serve his minimum sentence before seeking parole. Also, the judge most likely gave Bill three years as a minimum sentence because, again in PA, defendants who are sentenced to more than two years cannot be released on bail and they cannot do any of their time in a County prison. 

I am not a lawyer, but I have seen lawyers submit an appeal to a higher court for bail. If the appeals court approves the writ of a habeas corpus, Bill could face the judges and ask that bail be set until his appeals are exhausted. It is unlikely that any higher court would grant a writ of habeas corpus in this situation, but never say never. Higher courts in this state seem to not be willing to over-turn a lower court’s ruling in this type of situation.


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> It saddens me you feel that way. By  your yardstick, I am also tainted by the “hoping to gain from his influence” premise. Contrary to your opinion, the huge majority of women are not as you describe. One in six women are sexually assaulted, two thirds of these assaults are never reported. Views such as you have expressed clearly illustrate why so many of us fear coming forward. I look forward to a day when women are not put on trial for our own ****** assaults.




  "Contrary to your opinion, the huge majority of women are not as you describe. "

 Excuse me...I never opined anything about the majority of women.....I was speaking only about the women in question.

  "Views such as you have expressed clearly illustrate why so many of us fear coming forward. I look forward to a day when women are not put on trial for our own ****** assaults."

 Then convince your sisters to come forward immediately , and point to the man that assaulted / harmed them........Don't wait decades and then make the claim. 

If it was a violent attack/rape ?   As horrible as that must be, there is proof, evidence of it happening, bruises , the rape kit, perhaps torn clothing! That is crucial . If it is a 'slight of hand' drugging?...the next day that drug is very likely still in their system.....again crucial.

Decades later, that is all gone. And we're left with he said/she said. And I for one am not going to just arbitrarily believe the woman. IMO @ that point his word is just as compelling as hers.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> Decades later, that is all gone. And we're left with he said/she said. And I for one am not going to just arbitrarily believe the woman. IMO @ that point *his word is just as compelling as hers*.



Notice that Cosby opted against testifying so there's only "she said."  If his high-priced lawyers thought his actions were explainable or defensible they sure did a lousy job of presenting that.  

Question: How many women need to come forward with virtually the same story (showing his MO) before you'd believe them?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2018)

StarSong said:


> AC - although I am interested in your original topic about Bill Cosby (which has been answered pretty thoroughly), I'm far more concerned about people with attitudes similar to RGP's.  Blaming the victim is an age-old deflection of responsibility.  It is unlikely that RGP will move forward in his views but perhaps others will as a result of our discussions.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I don't understand why it's such a big deal to stay on topic.  Conversations meander and evolve in real life.  Why is it problematic for them to do so in a forum?  This is a sincere question, and please forgive me if bringing it up feels like a hijack.  I'm not doing a PM on it because I believe others have the same questions and concerns.



I think it's important to stay on topic - for the most part - because threads often turn into a chat room.  If you started a thread about caretaking I'm not going to post recipes or questions about car repairs or share an anecdote about my cat complete with "lol"s.

Sure, sometimes a subject veers off into a subtopic, and (gasp) even I haven't always stuck strictly to the thread title/topic. But the forum is organized into various subjects for a reason. And yes, talking about one's own ****** assault is generally relevant to a discussion about Bill Cosby.

As far as rgp, he often says outrageous things just to get a reaction and argue endlessly. Some buy into it, some don't.


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Notice that Cosby opted against testifying so there's only "she said."  If his high-priced lawyers thought his actions were explainable or defensible they sure did a lousy job of presenting that.
> 
> Question: How many women need to come forward with virtually the same story (showing his MO) before you'd believe them?



 He denied it through his attorneys , that's the "he" in he said/she said....here.

  To answer your question:.....I believe none of them, when the accusation is made decades later.


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I think it's important to stay on topic - for the most part - because threads often turn into a chat room.  If you started a thread about caretaking I'm not going to post recipes or questions about car repairs or share an anecdote about my cat complete with "lol"s.
> 
> Sure, sometimes a subject veers off into a subtopic, and (gasp) even I haven't always stuck strictly to the thread title/topic. But the forum is organized into various subjects for a reason. And yes, talking about one's own ****** assault is generally relevant to a discussion about Bill Cosby.
> 
> As far as rgp, he often says outrageous things just to get a reaction and argue endlessly. Some buy into it, some don't.



  So you think you know my motivations...and present your opinion as fact....Well you are wrong. 

 I speak my mind, if you think what I say is outrageous I really do not care. But I will respectfully request that you present it as opinion, and not proclaim it as factual.


   "and argue endlessly."

 So, I / we, are supposed to what? Argue to the point you decide I / we should stop? So that your opinion is the final word on a topic?......Not going to happen with me.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> He denied it through his attorneys , that's the "he" in he said/she said....here.
> 
> To answer your question:.....I believe none of them, when the accusation is made decades later.



Too bad you weren't on the jury.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2018)

911 said:


> In PA, a convicted defendant must serve his minimum sentence before seeking parole. Also, the judge most likely gave Bill three years as a minimum sentence because, again in PA, defendants who are sentenced to more than two years cannot be released on bail and they cannot do any of their time in a County prison.
> 
> I am not a lawyer, but I have seen lawyers submit an appeal to a higher court for bail. If the appeals court approves the writ of a habeas corpus, Bill could face the judges and ask that bail be set until his appeals are exhausted. It is unlikely that any higher court would grant a writ of habeas corpus in this situation, but never say never. Higher courts in this state seem to not be willing to over-turn a lower court’s ruling in this type of situation.



I see; thanks for clarification.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2018)

Sunny said:


> In all the recent pictures of him, he looks sort of "out of it."  Not disturbed, contrite, worried, or anything else like that. Is he putting on a "who cares?" kind of front, or does he have dementia?



Sunny, maybe he had taken some of his Quaaludes? layful: Seriously tho', he might have taken doctor prescribed anti-anxiety meds  as I surely would have if I were in his place.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2018)

Here we go again with the dementia label.

No, I don't think he seems out if it.

btw regarding his vision, Bill Cosby has an eye disease called keratoconus.  I have it - really affects vision. Corneal surgery can help, but I still struggle.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't know anything about his vision, which is pretty irrelevant to this case. I'm referring to his expression in all the pictures I've seen of him being escorted in and out of courtrooms. He either looks totally blank, as if unaware of what's going on around him, or sometimes a little bit happy and pleasant, which is certainly inappropriate for someone in his situation.

Regardless, he is still responsible for the crime that he committed back then, no matter what shape he is in now.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2018)

I found it ironic that they stated he was getting the "same treatment as any other prisoner," yet they wouldn't allow the press in the courtroom to film him being handcuffed and lead away.      Then instead of a police car, he left in a giant SUV.   Pretty much the same as the petty thief on trial the same day, I'm sure.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I found it ironic that they stated he was getting the "same treatment as any other prisoner," yet they wouldn't allow the press in the courtroom to film him being handcuffed and lead away.      Then instead of a police car, he left in a giant SUV.   Pretty much the same as the petty thief on trial the same day, I'm sure.



On several different news reports I saw him being cuffed and led away.

I didn't notice the vehicle, but a high profile person being transported to prison isn't gonna sit alone in the back seat of a cruiser.

I'm not seeing preferential treatment thus far.  :shrug:


----------



## rgp (Sep 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I found it ironic that they stated he was getting the "same treatment as any other prisoner," yet they wouldn't allow the press in the courtroom to film him being handcuffed and lead away.      Then instead of a police car, he left in a giant SUV.   Pretty much the same as the petty thief on trial the same day, I'm sure.



  In most cases the camera in or out of the court is the judges decision, no matter who the defendant may be . It is his court, so it is his call.

 As for the car ? Not too many police [cars] still being used. I doubt favoritism is being shown here?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I found it ironic that they stated he was getting the "same treatment as any other prisoner," yet they wouldn't allow the press in the courtroom to film him being handcuffed and lead away.      Then instead of a police car, he left in a giant SUV.   Pretty much the same as the petty thief on trial the same day, I'm sure.



 There was plenty of press of him being led away in handcuffs. He didn’t look very happy either. I guess you must’ve just missed that particular news cast.  As far as any other preferential treatment, he does have health issues. I’m not taking up for the guy trust me! He’s a lowlife. . But given the health issues he has been struggling with, they will be taken into account during his prison stay and dealt with accordingly, not as an act of favoritism but it’s simply a liability issue for the prison. They don’t want to hold themselves open to litigation because they ignored the health issues of any prisoner


----------



## drifter (Sep 26, 2018)

I glad he was found guilty. I'm glad he got 3-10 years in prison. When he comes up for parole, I hope he is denighed same.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 27, 2018)

This just in:  

https://consequenceofsound.net/2018/09/bill-cosby-hotdog-bun/



> [FONT=&quot]Yesterday, Bill Cosby began a lengthy prison sentence that will last anywhere between three to 10 years, given to him after being found guilty of three counts of aggravated indecent assault. Upon entering the Montgomery County Correctional Facility, a fellow inmate greeted Cosby with a stale hotdog bun to the face.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]In a phone call to his wife Camille, Cosby recounted the hotdog incident and other events from his initial hours in prison, according to Radar Online. Cosby, who is legally blind, said he also fell down a flight of steps because he wasn’t being guided and was without his cane — which was apparently taken away by corrections officers over fears he might use it to harm himself.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> ...


----------



## Knight (Sep 27, 2018)

He didn't get away with what he did, but is justice really being served when he is financially able to meet all his needs instead of tax payers? I don't know if the sentence is mandatory or the judge had leeway to impose something different. 


Case by case if there is leeway IMO in this case if Cosby an 81 yr. old legally blind man in poor health was put on house arrest with an ankle bracelet monitoring system society would get the protection needed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2018)

Ronni said:


> There was plenty of press of him being led away in handcuffs. He didn’t look very happy either. I guess you must’ve just missed that particular news cast.  As far as any other preferential treatment, he does have health issues. I’m not taking up for the guy trust me! He’s a lowlife. . But given the health issues he has been struggling with, they will be taken into account during his prison stay and dealt with accordingly, not as an act of favoritism but it’s simply a liability issue for the prison. They don’t want to hold themselves open to litigation because they ignored the health issues of any prisoner



Well obviously I didn't watch all day, but I did watch the scene in the courtroom where the judge said no photos... and anyone pulling out their cellphone would be fined.   I couldn't care less about his treatment; he's a convicted criminal now and should be treated as any other.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2018)

Knight said:


> He didn't get away with what he did, but is justice really being served when he is financially able to meet all his needs instead of tax payers? I don't know if the sentence is mandatory or the judge had leeway to impose something different.
> 
> 
> Case by case if there is leeway IMO in this case if Cosby an 81 yr. old legally blind man in poor health was put on house arrest with an ankle bracelet monitoring system society would get the protection needed.



Punishment should fit the crime.   Jail time isn't all about protecting society; it is also about retribution for an offense.   So you think rich people should not go to jail?


----------



## Elsie (Sep 27, 2018)

In prison or out of prison, Cosby will be paying for the rest of his life.  Emotionally, plus known by the public to be a flim-flam immoral, disgraced by his own actions man.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Punishment should fit the crime.   Jail time isn't all about protecting society; it is also about retribution for an offense.   So you think rich people should not go to jail?


 
I fully agree with you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2018)

Elsie said:


> In prison or out of prison, Cosby will be paying for the rest of his life.  Emotionally, plus known by the public to be a flim-flam immoral, disgraced by his own actions man.



Agree.   I think the revocation of his "honors" is a bigger humiliation to him than the jail time.


----------



## Knight (Sep 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Punishment should fit the crime.   Jail time isn't all about protecting society; it is also about retribution for an offense.   So you think rich people should not go to jail?


Did you miss case by case  & not knowing if sentencing was mandatory or there was provision for other than prison?
Did you miss the part about 81 legally blind & in poor health? 

The only way wealth enters into this is he is financially able to provide for his health care & living expenses, hence the case by case. Rather than be one more prisoner costing an average of about $88.00 a day to keep in prison. In his case due to his health issues probably more. Absolutely no doubt he was convicted I just don't see how society benefits in this instance.

Unless of course you think there is a real possibility that women have not heard about his crime and would visit him while he is being electrically monitored on house arrest <-- if that was a possibility, to learn something about the entertainment industry. He manages to get the kind of drugs he used then lure them into drinking.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2018)

The man was proven guilty of rape!
There is a sentence to serve.
What part of this is so hard for some people to understand?

Charles Manson was 83 when he died last November and was very ill for years. Why wasn't he freed when he was 81 and sick?  Dangerous.

Do the crime and serve the time. 

Cosby is a rapist. Dangerous.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2018)

Knight said:


> Did you miss case by case  & not knowing if sentencing was mandatory or there was provision for other than prison?
> Did you miss the part about 81 legally blind & in poor health?
> 
> The only way wealth enters into this is he is financially able to provide for his health care & living expenses, hence the case by case. Rather than be one more prisoner costing an average of about $88.00 a day to keep in prison. In his case due to his health issues probably more. Absolutely no doubt he was convicted I just don't see how society benefits in this instance.
> ...



Actually, I missed NONE of it.   He's guilty.  He gets jail.   The End.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 27, 2018)

YEP! Shut that slammer door closed. 
He was found guilty and I heard he’s doing 3 to 10 years ( while driving to my parents and I let out a squeal.)
Poor Mr. Jello  Man, my @ss. :shrug:
He did the crime and should do the time. 
Its even more pathetic that he thought money was gonna buy his way out. 

How does society benefit from him being locked up?

Victims of rape throughout the world can rejoice in celebration that one more rapist got put away regardless of his wealth , stardom or social status.

Society benefits by knowing that justice prevailed and feel good about humanity again knowing that the justice system works for all. 

Society benefits because this proves that we are all equal regardless  of race, social or economical status. 
There are no special favours once convicted of rape, nor should there ever be for anyone.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2018)

Stop the presses!

I saw a story about an inmate hitting BC in the face with a stale hot dog bun. :laugh:
I'm on my phone & having trouble with link.

Trying again.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...st-day-in-prison-report/ar-BBNBGl2?li=AAadgLE

Towards bottom of story click on "show more"


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2018)

I heard on the radio yesterday that he got hit in the face with a hot dog too. 
I laughed also. :laugh: ( but I do actually feel bad for him and wish I didn’t )


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2018)

Prison pudding:sour:


----------



## gennie (Sep 28, 2018)

He did the crime, he deserves the time.  It's a pity that a man with his talent went so terribly wrong in his social behavior.


----------



## Knight (Sep 28, 2018)

If true is it really funny to hit a legally blind man in the face with anything? Then there is the need by some to see him in prison instead of an alternative of house arrest.

There is a lot more to this but there is no reason to cut & paste what offends those that see no reason to show compassion. For the good Christians I wonder what Jesus would do. 
Details
Home detention is an alternative to imprisonment; its goals are both to reduce recidivism and to decrease the number of prisoners, thereby saving money for states and other jurisdictions. It is a corrective to mandatory sentencing laws that greatly increased the incarceration rates in the United States.[2] It allows eligible offenders to retain or seek employment, maintain family relationships and responsibilities and attend rehabilitative programs that contribute towards addressing the causes of their offending.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_arrest

81 and still able to be sexually active. House arrest would open the possibility for a woman or women that have no clue what Bill Cosby was convicted of to visit him. Who knows they may find an overweight, legally blind man in poor health an attractive man to be alone with to have a few drinks. Given that I think I understand why prison is the best solution to protect the public from the threat he could still pose.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't think it is amusing or appropriate for people to be hit in the face with anything, however given that this story is not only unsubstantiated, it hasn't been picked up by AP, FOX, CNN or any of the main stream media, I find it highly suspicious.  

Your point is well taken about why home detention might work, but Cosby's plush home and lap of luxury surroundings would hardly be punishment, would it?  Imprisoning offenders is not only to separate them from possible future victims but also to punish them for their misdeeds.  Actions have consequences.  

What would Jesus do?  I will defer to folks more knowledgeable about the Bible, but by my recollections He said to visit and care for prisoners.  He didn't say to release them.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2018)

If story is true, I'm glad the hot dog bun was stale; a fresh bun would be too soft.

The "good" Christians.  That's rich. 

So now Jesus and the Bible are being brought into a forum discussion thread about sex criminal Bill Cosby.  Aye-yi-yi.

I'll bring in the Beach Boys--->> Help me, Rhonda.

Maybe the "good" Christians can muster up some compassion for Cosby's VICTIMS.

:whome:


----------



## DaveA (Sep 28, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> If story is true, I'm glad the hot dog buns was stale; a fresh bun would be too soft.
> 
> The "good" Christians.  That's rich.
> 
> ...



" - - -Bring in the Beach boys".  Hahaha


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Your point is well taken about why home detention might work, but Cosby's plush home and lap of luxury surroundings would hardly be punishment, would it?  Imprisoning offenders is not only to separate them from possible future victims but also to punish them for their misdeeds.  Actions have consequences.
> 
> What would Jesus do?  I will defer to folks more knowledgeable about the Bible, but by my recollections He said to visit and care for prisoners.  He didn't say to release them.



Great response Starsong!:yes:


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2018)

StarSong said:


> What would Jesus do?  I will defer to folks more knowledgeable about the Bible, but by my recollections He said to visit and care for prisoners.  He didn't say to release them.


And, for the record, I will defer to this link that tells us what He says, not only for those justly imprisoned but also those unjustly imprisoned:

https://www.gotquestions.org/Bible-jail-prison.html (if you click on highlighted references, you will see a short direct quote)


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2018)

A large stale loaf of French bread would have been even better.
I think the Bible tells people to "break bread".

:lofl:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AhAB&usg=AOvVaw2kMctSwg3bAuEg3Tbmj9VD&ampcf=1


----------



## Linda (Sep 29, 2018)

I was told that State Prison, is a LOT worse than Federal Prison and Cosby is going to State.  Does anyone know?  I don't plan to go to either so I can't make the comparison.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2018)

State prisons are generally much worse than federal ones, especially in poorer states.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> State prisons are generally much worse than federal ones, especially in poorer states.


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2018)

[SUB]Wow, Ken, this is poignant...
[/SUB]


Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## Knight (Sep 29, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I don't think it is amusing or appropriate for people to be hit in the face with anything, however given that this story is not only unsubstantiated, it hasn't been picked up by AP, FOX, CNN or any of the main stream media, I find it highly suspicious.
> 
> 
> Your point is well taken about why home detention might work, but Cosby's plush home and lap of luxury surroundings would hardly be punishment, would it? Imprisoning offenders is not only to separate them from possible future victims but also to punish them for their misdeeds. Actions have consequences.
> ...


I'm guessing prison brings up visions of unpleasant conditions. While not plush like in the past a white collar prison like Allenwood will probably be where he is sent. Not likely with his age, poor health, & being legally blind he would be in a dorm. While there due to his health issues. I think it's reasonable to think more care & cost will be incurred, human interaction & visitors if any. I don't think he will suffer as many seem to hope for.


Now if under house arrest with electronic monitoring, not permitted to leave his home except for medical reasons which he pays for plus all other living expenses. More than likely less human interaction, visitors if any the same that would see him in prison. Is that really the kind of life that sounds enjoyable? Who really is being punished? 


As for WWJD Just tossed that in to see if any response would show compassion for those with poor health and being legally blind. I'm glad I can look for alternatives while keeping in mind & not discounting the fact he was found guilty, my input about electronically monitored house arrest is about what I think serves society best. 

BTW Ken's cartoon explains better than I can what prison vs. supporting the cost at home is all about.


----------



## Elsie (Sep 29, 2018)

Lara said:


> And, for the record, I will defer to this link that tells us what He says, not only for those justly imprisoned but also those unjustly imprisoned:
> 
> https://www.gotquestions.org/Bible-jail-prison.html (if you click on highlighted references, you will see a short direct quote)\       ositive:
> And do what you can to heal the trauma of his victims.


----------

